# Possibly Pregnant?



## lisaperez76 (Jul 30, 2020)

I Need some help! My dog apparently broke out of her crate during her heat and mated, and she is not spayed. Yes, I had planned on getting her spayed, due to covid, it was delayed. I made all attempts to keep her away from the male, however I failed. I took her to my vet, and they did a ultrasound and found fluid in her uterus, and want to do another scan in two weeks. Is it possible she has a infection? Is this a early sign of pregnancy? My vet only told me there is a 70% chance of pregnancy, and I am highly nervous. Has anyone had anything like this happen?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello, this sounds like a very stressful situation. There are two options that may be helpful. First, she can get an injection of Alizin to prevent pregnancy. Alternatively, she can be scheduled for an emergency spay. This can occur right after she exits her heat cycle and therefore avoids pregnancy.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Raindrops has given the two best options, I think.

Do you have a reasonably good idea of how far along she was in her cycle when this happened? Are you sure they mated? How long after the mating did you take her to the vet? 

The Alizin will work within 45 days of mating, and the spay to desex and terminate, if there is a pregnancy. is also an option.


----------



## lisaperez76 (Jul 30, 2020)

I am positive they mated at least twice, the male actually broke his kennel to get to my girl. My children found them twice tied. The vet wants to wait 2 weeks for the second scan, however I am concerned about the fluid, and my vet does not seem to be, which is frustrating. I did call another vet for a second opinion, and she said fluid in the uterus, and no heart beats, could be early pregnancy or fluid from being mated. Either way, it looks like I am going to have a stressful 2 weeks, and oddly I can't seem to find anyone who has had a early scan and found fluid...odd to me


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

lisaperez76 said:


> I am positive they mated at least twice, the male actually broke his kennel to get to my girl. My children found them twice tied. The vet wants to wait 2 weeks for the second scan, however I am concerned about the fluid, and my vet does not seem to be, which is frustrating. I did call another vet for a second opinion, and she said fluid in the uterus, and no heart beats, could be early pregnancy or fluid from being mated. Either way, it looks like I am going to have a stressful 2 weeks, and oddly I can't seem to find anyone who has had a early scan and found fluid...odd to me


Sounds to me like an Alizin injection might ease your mind if you can get one. Though it can be administered later, I believe it is more effective when done soon after a mismating. Personally I would be very anxious waiting two weeks as well! I know success rates of Alizin are 99% if given within 21 days and 95% for 21-45 days post mating.


----------



## lisaperez76 (Jul 30, 2020)

My vet is insisting on this 2 week gap for a second scan, and told me to stay off Google, isn't that awesome? Meanwhile, I'm staring at my girl non stop, wondering if she is sick or pregnant;(


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so sorry that does sound like a rough wait. How long has it been since the incident? If not long, I think there will be no harm in waiting. If the timing would impact success of a mismate injection... I might seek another vet's opinion.


----------



## lisaperez76 (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, I think if she is pregnant, and the ultrasound isn't showing heart beats, she would have to be pretty early, right? I am fairly certain that is why my vet is so insistent on waiting, her ultrasound was just done today. I have no idea on the dates they mated, as my children told me after the fact, because they were worried I would be upset about the kennel. If she isnt pregnant, I have no idea why she has fluid in her uterus, and that is killing me


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Yeah, I'm sorry. Maybe a breeder will see the thread and know what it might mean.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Can your children not tell you when it happened? That would give you an idea of how far on she is, if she is pregnant, and how effective the Alizin injection would be.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I can't imagine why the vet would want to wait, is it detrimental to give the Alizin injection if she isn't pregnant? If you don't want puppies I'm pretty sure I would insist on that. If the dogs tied 2x you can pretty much rest assured she has been fertilized . But that is just what I think.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

The actual date of breeding is not a precise marker anyways (given that breeding is not necessarily tied to ovulation). You can make an equally rough estimate based on when her heat cycle began/stopped.
The foeti don't even attach to the uterus until about 3 weeks. So if you are still in that time period you would not see anything conclusive.
And pyometra does not show up until 2-3 months after a heat cycle so it's highly unlikely that is what you are seeing. That would be why your vet is not concerned.
To be honest I don't know why you are wasting your time with the scans. Just get her fixed. 2-4 weeks after the end of her heat (which would be approx 3-5 weeks along if she is pregnant) would be perfect.


----------

